# Garder ses photos dans le nuage et l'pad mais pas sur le MBA



## dixdouzedouze (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un MBA de 128 giga. J'ai également un iPad et un compte iCloud.Pour éviter de saturer le DD de mon MacBook Air, j'aimerais conserver mes photos uniquement sur mon iPad et dans mon iCloud. Mais je ne suis pas bien sûre de la manip. à réaliser et j'ai peur de perdre mes photos par une mauvaise manip. Qui pourrait m'aider ? merci !


----------

